# Το Δικαστήριο της ΕΕ αναζητά εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες για τη μετάφραση νομικών κειμένων



## oliver_twisted (Feb 1, 2017)

http://curia.europa.eu/jcms/jcms/Jo2_10741/el/#procedures

Προθεσμία υποβολής αιτήσεων: έως 13/2/2017

H μεταφραστική υπηρεσία

Η υπηρεσία νομικής μετάφρασης του θεσμικού οργάνου απαρτίζεται από 600 νομικούς και είναι επιφορτισμένη με τη μετάφραση νομικών κειμένων του Δικαστηρίου της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Διασφαλίζει έτσι την εύρυθμη διεξαγωγή των ένδικων διαδικασιών και τη διάδοση της νομολογίας σε όλες τις γλώσσες, παρέχοντας στους πολίτες της Ένωσης, ανεξαρτήτως της γλώσσας τους, τη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στην ευρωπαϊκή δικαιοσύνη και νομολογία.

Τα προς μετάφραση νομικά κείμενα ποικίλλουν ανάλογα με: τη φύση της υποθέσεως, το αντικείμενο, το είδος του εγγράφου (δικόγραφα, προτάσεις γενικών εισαγγελέων, αποφάσεις, διατάξεις), τη γλώσσα, το ύφος, την έκταση, τη νομική παιδεία του συντάκτη, κ.λπ.

Εργασία για το Δικαστήριο

Το ένα τρίτο σχεδόν των κειμένων μεταφράζονται από εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες (free-lance). Πρόκειται για φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα με τα οποία το θεσμικό όργανο συνάπτει σύμβαση υπό τους πλέον αυστηρούς όρους εμπιστευτικότητας και διατηρεί στενές σχέσεις συνεργασίας. Το απαιτούμενο επίπεδο ποιότητας είναι ιδιαίτερα υψηλό, αλλά η μεταφραστική υπηρεσία παρέχει στους free-lance την αναγκαία υποστήριξη για την επίτευξη του επιπέδου αυτού.

Ευέλικτες συνθήκες εργασίας

Οι free-lance έχουν την ευχέρεια να επιλέξουν ελεύθερα τον τόπο εργασίας τους, καθώς η επικοινωνία με την υπηρεσία πραγματοποιείται εξ αποστάσεως (μέσω τηλεφώνου, ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου και διαδικτυακών πλατφορμών). Επιπλέον, όσον αφορά τον όγκο εργασίας που αναλαμβάνουν, οι free-lance έχουν ευχέρεια επιλογής ανάλογα με τις προθεσμίες. Συνεπώς, η συγκεκριμένη μορφή συνεργασίας μπορεί να αποτελέσει συμπληρωματική δραστηριότητα, ιδίως για τους επαγγελματίες του κλάδου του δικαίου.

Διαδικασία επιλογής

Οι free-lance επιλέγονται κατόπιν διαγωνισμού που προκηρύσσεται στην Επίσημη Εφημερίδα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Οι διαγωνισμοί, οι οποίοι καλύπτουν μεγάλο αριθμό γλωσσικών συνδυασμών, είναι ανοιχτοί και διαρκείς, δηλαδή επιτρέπουν την ανά πάσα στιγμή σύναψη συμβάσεων με νέους αντισυμβαλλόμενους. Τα πρόσωπα που επιλέγονται κατόπιν μεταφραστικής δοκιμασίας –πραγματοποιούμενης εξ αποστάσεως – υπογράφουν σύμβαση-πλαίσιο με το Δικαστήριο.

Ανοιχτή αγορά και διαρκής ανταγωνισμός

Οι αντισυμβαλλόμενοι κατατάσσονται με κριτήριο τόσο την ποιότητα των μεταφράσεων, όπως αξιολογήθηκε κατά τη δοκιμασία, όσο και την ανταγωνιστικότητα της ζητούμενης από τον αντισυμβαλλόμενο τιμής. Βάσει της κατάταξης αυτής προτείνονται σε τακτά διαστήματα στους αντισυμβαλλόμενους κείμενα προς μετάφραση. Η κατάταξη αναθεωρείται περιοδικά με κριτήριο την ποιότητα των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών, οπότε είναι δυνατόν να ληφθούν υπόψη νέες προσφορές.

Πρακτικές πληροφορίες

Οποιοσδήποτε διαθέτει τα απαιτούμενα προσόντα και επιθυμεί να αναλάβει, ως freelance, εργασίες μετάφρασης για τους προκηρυσσόμενους συνδυασμούς γλωσσών μπορεί να υποβάλει αίτηση συμμετοχής.

http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:1564-2017:TEXT:EL:HTML&src=0


Έδιτ: στα πεταχτά που διάβασα την προκήρυξη, ζητάνε πτυχίο νομικής.


----------

